# and again



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

According to Al Jazeera's correspondent Rawya Rageh, Egypt's military to re-deploy in country's streets to help police in maintaining security - announcement on state news agency

Total of 142 mobile & stationary military patrols have spread across country (from Alex to desert oil fields): MENA statement #Egypt


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> According to Al Jazeera's correspondent Rawya Rageh, Egypt's military to re-deploy in country's streets to help police in maintaining security - announcement on state news agency
> 
> Total of 142 mobile & stationary military patrols have spread across country (from Alex to desert oil fields): MENA statement #Egypt


Oh, so the nice young men in there smart, tight uniforms and sunglasses are back,
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Oh, so the nice young men in there smart, tight uniforms and sunglasses are back,
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


what makes me laugh is the "help police in maintaining security" bit... I think that's Egyptian speak for "do the job the police are unable/unwilling to do"


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> what makes me laugh is the "help police in maintaining security" bit... I think that's Egyptian speak for "do the job the police are unable/unwilling to do"


I just can't decide whether I feel sorry for the police nowdays, or am disgusted by them. I guess maybe a little of both.

I am sure there are many who are really decent fellows and only want to do their job, and then there are the others who really get off on this brutality stuff.

I have heard from friends in Alex that they have witnessed police being beaten and run off when they were only trying to do their job.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Their brutal approach is not going to help the police gain any respect:

The forensic authority inspected the bodies of 11 casualties of the latest clashes between police and protesters in the streets around the Ministry of Interior headquarters in Cairo, said Ashraf El Refaie, assistant to the head of the authority.
According to El Refaie, two of those killed in the clashes lost their lives after being shot by live ammunition, while nine died due to the use of 6mm birdshots

More here

Live ammunition killed Interior Ministry protesters, say forensic authorities - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

No it's not, but again, who controls the police?

Are you going to blame the police, who are following orders, or the person who is issuing those orders.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> No it's not, but again, who controls the police?
> 
> Are you going to blame the police, who are following orders, or the person who is issuing those orders.


Officially? Ministry of Interior. But of course, the real question is Who is in charge of the MoI?


----------

